# Alpha Q QS20 v.s. Wolf SL



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

are there any differences between these 2 forks? i am almost certain that besides the graphics, and some cosmetics they are the same. i just want to make sure.


----------



## theychosenone (Mar 3, 2006)

Well for one the dropout areas are different.

The Wolf SL dropouts are within the Carbon fork while the GS20 dropouts protrude out of the carbon.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

they are both made by true temper.


----------

